# Holiness of God - 25th Anniversary Edition - Donation Only at rymoffer.com



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 11, 2010)

https://www.ligonier.org/rym/offer/

This book was used powerfully in my life 13 years ago. They're making it available for a donation of any amount and won't be sold any other way. Please give them a good donation - they're worth our support.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 11, 2010)

One of the most important video series and books I used when discipling other Christians. It is on my top ten list.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fantastic book. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 11, 2010)

If I didn't already have my autographed copy from the seminar, I'd order another. And we're doing the video series in SS. Powerful stuff.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 11, 2010)

I have given away more copies of this book than any other. It often comes up for $5 at Ligonier's Five-Dollar Friday's site.

Reformed Theology Resources: Browse $5 Friday Products | Ligonier Ministries Store 

AMR


----------

